# Emgoldex - Il Business del Momento



## Tobi (16 Giugno 2015)

Buonasera ragazzi, in questo topic vorrei illustrarvi per chi ancora non lo conoscesse il Marketing Online che l'Azienda Emgoldex dal 2010 ha messo a disposizione dei propri clienti.

Ma scopriamo prima di tutto di cosa si occupa questa società:

Emgoldex è un'azienda con una sede fisica a Monaco di Baviera, visitabile ogni giorno 7 giorni su 7. Tratta compravendita di oro puro, 24kt che avviene tramite il proprio sito. Da qualche anno i soci hanno organizzato un business nel quale i clienti hanno la possibilità di guadagnare tantissimi soldi, tutti in maniera regolare e tracciabile con tanto di fatture.

Come funziona il Business?
Occorre registrarsi al sito e prenotare la propria quantità di oro che si vuole acquistare. Le taglie dei lingotti sono le seguenti:

150 euro - 375 euro - 540 euro - 1050 euro

Una volta che viene acquistata la quantità di oro di una delle taglie sopra elencate l'azienda dice: Ok, hai prenotato il tuo oro e te lo possiamo spedire con l'assicurata, ma ti diamo un'altra possibilità: Se porti due persone ad acquistare oro sul nostro sito e si registrano sotto il tuo codice sponsor, hai diritto ad un bonus di 7000 euro in lingotti d'oro che però è possibile convertire in denaro rivendendo la propria quantità di oro all'azienda. Il pagamento a sua volta verrà effettuato tramite bonifico bancario su un vostro conto o carta avente codice Iban.

La cosa fantastica è che è possibile rifare il meccanismo quante volte si vuole innescando un ciclo di guadagno continuo. Per chi volesse altri chiarimenti mi scriva o qui o in privato.

Ps: Io ho iniziato questo business a marzo e sono riuscito a completare il business ed a ricevere il guadagno gia 2 volte per una cifra di 14 mila euro in 3 mesi.


----------



## Gas (16 Giugno 2015)

In pratica se io prendo la taglia max da 1050 € e porto due amici che entrambi prendono il lingotto da 1050 €, io ed i miei amici abbiamo speso 3150 € e la emgoldex darà a me 7.000 € che io ed i miei amici ci smazzeremo guadagnandoci tutti e tre. Azz che affaristi questi della emgoldex. Ma forse le cose non stanno esattamente così...


----------



## Tobi (16 Giugno 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> In pratica se io prendo la taglia max da 1050 € e porto due amici che entrambi prendono il lingotto da 1050 €, io ed i miei amici abbiamo speso 3150 € e la emgoldex darà a me 7.000 € che io ed i miei amici ci smazzeremo guadagnandoci tutti e tre. Azz che affaristi questi della emgoldex. Ma forse le cose non stanno esattamente così...



No Gas ti spiego non è cosi semplice in quanto tu per prendere i 7000 euro è vero che devi portare due persone ma bisogna completare un tavolo d'ordine. Comunque se hai facebook ti spiego meglio e ti faccio vedere come funziona la struttura ti mando in privato il link del mio profilo


----------



## Tobi (16 Giugno 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> In pratica se io prendo la taglia max da 1050 € e porto due amici che entrambi prendono il lingotto da 1050 €, io ed i miei amici abbiamo speso 3150 € e la emgoldex darà a me 7.000 € che io ed i miei amici ci smazzeremo guadagnandoci tutti e tre. Azz che affaristi questi della emgoldex. Ma forse le cose non stanno esattamente così...



i 7000 euro ti vengono pagati non appena viene completato un tavolo d'ordine composto da 12 persone. Tu entri porti le due persone e a loro volta loro porteranno i loro due diretti ecc..


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2015)

Il presidente della società è Charles Ponzi?


----------



## Tobi (17 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il presidente della società è Charles Ponzi?



no sono degli emirati arabi


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il presidente della società è Charles Ponzi?



Bingo


----------



## Tobi (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bingo



È una società di Dubai


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> È una società di Dubai



Sarà pure una società di Dubai, ma il metodo è quello Ponzi. Occhio alle truffe. Nessuno ti regala nulla. Stanne certo. Poi, ovviamente, coi propri soldi ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole.


----------



## Tobi (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà pure una società di Dubai, ma il metodo è quello Ponzi. Occhio alle truffe. Nessuno ti regala nulla. Stanne certo. Poi, ovviamente, coi propri soldi ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole.



il punto è che gia l'ho fatto. Con 540 ed ho guadagnato 7000 lordi &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Se ce lo dimostri...


----------



## Tobi (17 Giugno 2015)

Domani metto la foto che adesso non sono al pc


----------



## beleno (17 Giugno 2015)

A me è capitato di comprare oro. A quanto ne so, meglio comprare monete, garantite dallo stato emittente, piuttosto che lingotti, garantiti solo dal venditore. Inoltre, sul sito della banca d'Italia c'è un elenco dei venditori d'oro autorizzati nel nostro paese.


----------



## Gas (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ce lo dimostri...



Il discorso è che può essere anche vero, i primi che riescono davvero a coinvolgere altri magari prenderanno davvero il bouns, ma alla fine molte persone rimarranno con la bocca asciutta.
Questi sistemi difatti non mi piacciono non tanto perchè siano delle truffe ma per il fatto che tu devi basare il tuo guardano su altri che invece non guadagneranno.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

come faccio a postare una foto?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> come faccio a postare una foto?



Nella barra c'è " inserisci immagine" schiacci fai "dal computer" e carichi e dai l'ok


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nella barra c'è " inserisci immagine" schiacci fai "dal computer" e carichi e dai l'ok



mi dice inserisci link non me la fa caricare con l'uploader


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> mi dice inserisci link non me la fa caricare con l'uploader


Devi andare sul "dal computer" e poi in basso c'è "caricatore di base" e gli puoi mettere il file dal pc


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> mi dice inserisci link non me la fa caricare con l'uploader



non trovo il comando: dal computer


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Devi andare sul "dal computer" e poi in basso c'è "caricatore di base" e gli puoi mettere il file dal pc



non trovo il comando "dal computer"


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

Boh non so che dire. Io quando schiaccio "inserisci immagine" poi ti trovi " dal computer" o " da un url"


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

ecco qua il guadagno


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

Ummmm sta cosa non mi è chiara


----------



## Efferosso (19 Giugno 2015)

Sistema ponzi classico.
Ci hanno anche messo la chicca del ripagare subito i primi per aumentare l'input di clientela all'inizio, un po' più sgamati di Madoff.

Chiaro che chi arriva dopo, a seconda di quando vorranno chiudere i rubinetti, si ritroverà in mano un pugno di mosche.
Grazie ma passo.


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sistema ponzi classico.
> Ci hanno anche messo la chicca del ripagare subito i primi per aumentare l'input di clientela all'inizio, un po' più sgamati di Madoff.
> 
> Chiaro che chi arriva dopo, a seconda di quando vorranno chiudere i rubinetti, si ritroverà in mano un pugno di mosche.
> Grazie ma passo.



Al 99% andrà a finire cosi. Ma al momento siamo ad 1 milione di clienti in tutto il mondo. Non penso che gli Emiri puntino a tirarsi nel sacco 5 - 10 milioni di euro. Secondo me da qui ad un anno lo continueranno questo business. Ed in un anno farsi 5 - 6 volte 7000 euro non penso sia poco


----------



## Efferosso (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Al 99% andrà a finire cosi. Ma al momento siamo ad 1 milione di clienti in tutto il mondo. Non penso che gli Emiri puntino a tirarsi nel sacco 5 - 10 milioni di euro. Secondo me da qui ad un anno lo continueranno questo business. Ed in un anno farsi 5 - 6 volte 7000 euro non penso sia poco



Il punto è che non sai in quale momento chiudono i rubinetti.

Alla fine bisogna solo chiedersi: come fanno "loro" a guadagnare da questa operazione? Messa nei termini esposti stanno fondamentalmente regalando denaro. E tendenzialmente è difficile guadagnare regalando denaro.
Quindi aspettano che da 1 milione si arrivi, per dire, a cinquanta milioni? Può essere.
Poi bloccano tutto e saluti e baci.
Magari fra un giorno o due (per buttare lì una cifra) cominciano ad accreditare i soldi ma allo stesso tempo dicono "pagamento a 60 giorni". In quei due mesi portano a casa dieci volte quello che hanno speso, e saluti.
Il rischio c'è ad ogni transazione, ed è un rischio che io, personalmente (per come gestisco i miei risparmi) non accetterei.


----------



## Fabregas (23 Giugno 2015)

Tendo sempre a sconsigliare simili "metodi di guadagno",come fanno a guadagnarci e/o cosa ci guadagnano?
Non so se ora paga veramente, ma avrà sicuramente un vita mooolto breve. 

All'inizio tenderanno a pagare puntualmente, ciò porterà tanta gente ad iscriversi ed a investire (il reale obbiettivo). 

Ecco che poi viene svelato l'inganno, all' apice del progetto incominciano a sorgere tanti piccoli problemini che portano a ritardi sempre più frequenti finché, un bel giorno, non pagheranno più con una banalissima scusa o promessa che i pagamenti fra qualche mese saranno evasi tutti (in realtà devono andare con Manenti a trovare i soldi in Slovenia)

Ho esperienza in questo campo e il destino di questo progetto, come di tanti altri in passato, è già stato scritto/ progettato.


----------

